# Mister Tempo



## eria (15 Mai 2016)

HILFEEEE...
kann mir eier sagen wie ich aus dieser Abofalle wiederraus komme ,ich war einen Moment unaufersam ud bin in ein  falsches Feld auf meine Handy gekommen und schon war es passiert... gleich habe ich von Blau de nee SMS bekomme über eine Abbuchun von 4.99 und ich abe mich mal schau gemacht wöchentlich :::::::
>BTTE BITTE>


----------



## Hippo (15 Mai 2016)

Unser Fachpersonal für Fragen die so unklar gestellt werden ist leider z.Zt. nicht verfügbar.
Bis dahin empfehle ich die Lektüre dieser Artikel

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/handy-drittanbieter-ist-nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.34844
https://antispam-ev.de/wiki/Widerspruch_an_Provider_bei_Abzocke_mit_Handy-Abo_-_nicht_bestellt
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Wide...fraglich_oder_nicht_genutzter_Mehrwertdienste

Ach ja, sofort eine Drittanbietersperre einrichten lassen...


----------



## nesahh (26 Mai 2016)

Hallo Eria,
ich hatte das gleiche Problem, heute war die 2. Abbuchung da.
Ich habe eine Prepaid-Karte von Aldi.
Dort habe ich über die Service-Hotline sofort eine Drittanbieter-Sperre eingespielt bekommen, damit künftig nichts mehr abgebucht wird..
Dann bekam ich eine Telefonnummer, mit der ich den "Vertrag" kündigen konnte. Laut Aldi-Betreuerin sollte ich aber dem Vertrag widersprechen.
So ging es dann: 1. Rufnummer 0800 0000 5571 - da gibt es dann 1 oder 2 . Zuerst die 1 / Vertrag ist gekündigt // dann hab ich nochmal gewählt und die 2 genommen, war  persönlicher Kontakt. Als ich Widerruf sagte, erhielt ich eine Nummer des Teilnehmers : 0800 1800 881  - hier angerufen, Handynummer mitgeteilt, den "Vertrag" widerufen. Man sagte mir ohne irgendwelche Fragen eine sofortige Rückbuchung der Beiträge zu.
Inzwischen habe ich SMS-Bestätigungen erhalten. 1.: Vielen Dank fürIhren Anruf, Ihr Mobile Service wurden beim technischen Dienstleister soeben gekündigt.
2.+3. E-Plus hat Ihnen soeben 4,99 Euro im Auftrag des Anbieters Mister Tempo gutgeschrieben.
Also, pack's an.
Ich wünsch dir den gleichen Erfolg wie mir


----------



## nesahh (1 Juli 2016)

eria schrieb:


> HILFEEEE...
> kann mir eier sagen wie ich aus dieser Abofalle wiederraus komme ,ich war einen Moment unaufersam ud bin in ein  falsches Feld auf meine Handy gekommen und schon war es passiert... gleich habe ich von Blau de nee SMS bekomme über eine Abbuchun von 4.99 und ich abe mich mal schau gemacht wöchentlich :::::::
> >BTTE BITTE>



Ich habe übrigens tatsächlich 9,98 Euro gutgeschrieben bekommen


----------



## 6lilien (6 Juli 2016)

Meiner Mutter ist das Gleiche passiert, dank des Beitrages von nesahh konnten wir alles i. O. bringen (hoffe ich). Ich habe sofort bei Fonic mobile die Drittanbietersperre beantragt (gleich für alle Familienmitglieder), anschließend direkt die 0800 1800 881 gewählt. Hier wurde der Abo-Vertrag gekündigt und binnen 7 Tagen soll das Geld erstattet werden. Schaun wir mal.
Recht herzlichen Dank an nesahh! für Ihren Beitrag, der uns sehr schnell weitergeholfen hat.


----------



## 6lilien (7 Juli 2016)

Die gute Nachricht noch hinterher: Bereits heute war der gesamte Betrag wieder gutgeschrieben.


----------



## Hippo (7 Juli 2016)

Prima!


----------



## MelliEng (25 August 2016)

Hallo zusammen, hallo nesahh,

auch ich bin in die Abofalle von Mister Tempo getappt.
Ich bin dann so vorgegangen, wie nesahh es erklärt hat. Alles hat bestens funktioniert.
Ein großes Dankeschön, für deine Hilfe.

LG
Melli


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (26 August 2016)

MelliEng schrieb:


> Mister Tempo



Och geil, jetzt sitzen die auch noch in München:



> Mister Tempo UG
> c/o SCUR24 Holding GmbH
> 
> Geschäftsführer D. N.
> HRB 209772


----------



## Reducal (26 August 2016)

Anonymus Connectus schrieb:


> Mister Tempo UG
> c/o SCUR24 Holding GmbH





			
				www.scur24.com schrieb:
			
		

> SCUR24 - Vorratsgesellschaften & Dienstleistungen rund um Gesellschaften
> 
> Wir sind ein Team aus erfahrenen und hochqualifizierten Anwälten und vereinen insbesondere eine mehr als zehnjährige Expertise im Gesellschaftsrecht in führenden internationalen Großkanzleien und Industrieunternehmen sowie als Notarassessor erworbene Kenntnisse aus dem Notarwesen.



Hier das Team, bestehend aus zwei erfahrenen Junganwälten: http://www.scur24.com/de/vorratsgesellschaften-team. Ob die überhaupt ahnen, für was die ihren Kopf hinhalten?


----------



## Hippo (26 August 2016)

Schätze das ist ziemlich risikofrei für die zwei.
Wer soll die für Dinge verantwortlich machen wenn der Käufer aus einer jungfräulichen UG eine Gaunerbude macht?


----------



## JL2016 (29 August 2016)

nesahh schrieb:


> Hallo Eria,
> ich hatte das gleiche Problem, heute war die 2. Abbuchung da.
> Ich habe eine Prepaid-Karte von Aldi.
> Dort habe ich über die Service-Hotline sofort eine Drittanbieter-Sperre eingespielt bekommen, damit künftig nichts mehr abgebucht wird..
> ...




Vielen Dank Nesahh!!!! habe letzte Woche genau wie von Nesahh geschrieben es gemacht und auch ohne Wenn und Aber sofort den gesamten Betrag gutgeschrieben bekommen. Ich musste allerdings 3 Tage hintereinander anrufen weil die nicht angegangen sind aber es hat sich gehöhnt. Lasst euch nicht abzocken ! diese Firma sollte wenn möglich keinen einzigen Cent Gewinn machen!


----------



## Strubbel (31 August 2016)

nesahh schrieb:


> Hallo Eria,
> ich hatte das gleiche Problem, heute war die 2. Abbuchung da.
> Ich habe eine Prepaid-Karte von Aldi.
> Dort habe ich über die Service-Hotline sofort eine Drittanbieter-Sperre eingespielt bekommen, damit künftig nichts mehr abgebucht wird..
> ...



Hallo nesahh,
mein Mann war in die gleiche Falle getappt. Wir haben es gemacht, wie du es beschrieben hast. Hat funktioniert, Vertrag ist gekündigt, Geld ist wieder da.
Allerdings hatte er bei der ersten Nummer, der 0800 0000 5571, am Wochenende angerufen und gestern dann die 0800 1800 881, da sagte man ihm, trotz Bestätigung per SMS, dass der Vertrag nicht gekündigt sei.
Er hat dann gestern wiedersprochen und nach ein paar Sekunden war das Geld zurückgebucht. Danke für deine tolle Hilfe.

Modedit: Quote und eigenen Beitrag zusammengefürt BT/MOD

Bei mir hat es nicht funktioniert ich habe Angst dass es dennoch Geld abzieht könnt ihr mir helfen?

 Hat es bei dir gems hinzufügt?


----------

